# On s’y colle / Se coller à la tache / S’y coller



## Corsicum

_On s’y *colle* / Se *coller* à la tache / S’y *coller* / Je me suis *collé* tout le travail, tout *tapé* _

Ne connaissant pas l’Italien, dans ce contexte j’ai tendance à traduire _coller _et_ taper_ par presque littéralement _« __appiccicare__»_, es-ce une erreur ? 
Quelle serait l’expression correcte ? 
 
_Voir aussi : __Spéc.,_ _JEUX._ _S'y coller, qui s'y colle?_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/coller

Grazie


----------



## alenaro

Alors, je crois que le verb est plutôt polisemique...tout depend donc de la tournure où on le trouve.

Si j'ai bien compris la signification française est la suivante: _se consacrer totalement à quelque chose_? Aussi bien devenir _maniaque pour quelque chose_?

Si c'est ça,_ se coller à la tâche_ pourrait être quelque chose comme ça: 
_- dedicarsi anima e corpo a qualcosa/compito/attività
- dedicare anima e corpo a qualcosa_
-_ essere totalmente preso/a/i da qualcosa_
- _accollarsi un lavoro/compito_. Peut-être la solution plus proche au français... (?)
- _avere/prendere la scimmia (per qualcosa)_. Oui, mais jamais ne l'utiliser dehors une règion très petite de l'haute Italie!


----------



## Corsicum

Merci.
Oui, il y a effectivement cette signification positive  et cela correspond bien,  elle n’est pas spécifique à un registre de langage :
_On s’attele à la tache, on s’y colle avec ardeur_
 
Mais il y a aussi une autre signification qui est plus populaire spécifique au parler et moins positive, pour montrer un certain désagrément,:
_Je ne suis pas d’accord vous m’avez collé toutes les taches les plus ingrates, je vais encore me coller, me taper tous les rebus ! _
_Ne t’approche pas tu vas me coller ton virus !_
_On m’a collé une contravention ce matin._
Il y a une notion de « poisse désagréable », d’accablement.


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> Mais il y a aussi une autre signification qui est plus populaire spécifique au parler et moins positive, pour montrer un certain désagrément,:
> _Je ne suis pas d’accord vous m’avez collé toutes les taches les plus ingrates, je vais encore me coller, me taper tous les rebus !_
> mi ha _affibbiato/appioppato _tutti i compiti più ingrati
> _Ne t’approche pas tu vas me coller ton virus !_
> mi _attaccherai_ il virus!
> _On m’a collé une contravention ce matin._
> _mi hanno fatto/ho beccato_ una multa, stamattina
> Il y a une notion de « poisse désagréable », d’accablement.


----------



## Corsicum

*Alenaro , Necsus. *Grazie mille.
Parfait, je crois que l’on a l’essentiel des nuances.
Il est donc tout à fait possible que mon usage « instinctif » de « _appiccicare__»_ vienne indirectement du Français via le Corse ?

_« affibbiato » : _est intéressant, il me vient naturellement, on le retrouve aussi en Français dans le registre au dessus, il y a probablement une inversion de niveau par rapport à l’Italien, exemple :
Dans un discours de Directeur de société , pour le _parlé_ et _l’écrit_:
_La presse nous a *affublé* à tord une mauvaise image de marque _
Le même discours pour un chef d’équipe pour le _parlé_ :
_La presse nous a *collé *à tord une mauvaise image de marque _


----------

